# What happened here?



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Whilst washing my car today I noticed something new from last weekend, the driver's side rear tyre and wheel have been damaged!

Anybody got any idea what could have caused damage like this? I've curbed alloys before but not seen anything like this, instead of the scrape along the rim it looks like something has pierced the tyre then continued along to damage the rim? The tyre damage appears to be quite deep, very annoying since the Goodyear eagles for about £300 for the pair were fitted just 4 months ago!

It's only been me driving the car this week apart from leaving it for the half a day at an independent garage for a brake fluid service. It will have been up in the air as I asked them to check the car over for anything that could be replaced under the extended warranty I've taken out since it will be going into the main dealer soon for a door unlocking issue.

Does anyone think that could have caused the damage? I can't help but thinking if I would have done that damage myself I certainly would have felt the impact.

thanks in advance


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You've likely dropped a wheel into a pot hole. The tyre compresses and pinches between the rim and the edge of the pothole leaving you with that damage. 

I've done that before.

The tyre is fit for the bin now.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Probably caught a pothole or something?


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

My oh had a tyre which had similar damage, she clipped a kerb. The kerb was going in and out as there was lots of parking bays up and down the road, she misjudged one which was sticking out and clipped it.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd also guess at a pothole, the roads are really in a poor state atm.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Pothole or bounced up a curb. Where older large profile tyres would just adsorb it through sidewall deflection a low profile tyre can only nose so far before its nipped between the road surface an rim.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Someone been ragging it on the post service road test ?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would agree that it seems like pot hole damage, feel for ya fella and at £300 per pair


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is so annoying , I have just got my first scuff on my new rims ! .
I go nowhere near any kerbs, and it's on front drivers side.
So the only thing I can blame is a pot hole.
They really seem to have got bad all of a sudden around Northampton area, what's it like in other parts ?


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

Could also be a small but sharp rock or metal part dropped on the road. Whatever it was first cut your tyre and then caught the alloy. The alloy is easy to fully restore but the tyre has to go. Bummer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, had exact same damage to a 40 profile tyre on a 17" rim. All I did was pull out from a parking space with curb to the left of me and misjudged how far forward I needed to go before I turned left and just knicked the rear near side. Was gutted, but did feel it so really surprised you didn't fella. Shame


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Find a photo of a pot hole around your area that could be the culprit and go to the council. They have a claims form for damage caused by pot holes, might not get anything but worth a punt for the sake of a form


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Clancy said:


> Find a photo of a pot hole around your area that could be the culprit and go to the council. They have a claims form for damage caused by pot holes, might not get anything but worth a punt for the sake of a form


I can't agree with that.

Lots of genuine claims aren't honoured as they do try to cut down on payouts. The last thing needed is unproven/fraudulent claims.

On 19" rims with 35 aspect ratio tyres that damage is actually quite easy to do. Just catch a slight pothole on the road with the sidewall of the tyre, that can be the outcome.

It could also have been debris on the road, it could also be that he did slightly nip a kerb without realising.

Goodyear tyres have very soft sidewalls making them a bit more prone to this kind of damage.


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

Not saying you have at all but I had a near identical damaged tyre and wheel. Alloys are sams as your but I have Michelin ps3s on. I hit a curb at reasonable speed. So anoying. Then not so long back a pothole and split the alloy.


----------



## thegentleway (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks like it's been grinded against a curb.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the comments guys from what you've said it look like I can at least rule out the garage damaging it. If it was a pothole I'm pretty sure which one it would have been, might take a pic of it but no idea if I'll get a payout from the council, I would live with the wheel damage for now but it's annoying to replace the tyre after 4 months, £316/pair to be exact, 255/30/19. I'll get looking around in the Manchester area. The joys of ownership eh


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

lemansblue92 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys from what you've said it look like I can at least rule out the garage damaging it. If it was a pothole I'm pretty sure which one it would have been, might take a pic of it but no idea if I'll get a payout from the council, I would live with the wheel damage for now but it's annoying to replace the tyre after 4 months, £316/pair to be exact, 255/30/19. I'll get looking around in the Manchester area. The joys of ownership eh


Good luck trying to claim from any council! It's a mine field.
Is the tyre definitely knackered?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lemansblue92 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys from what you've said it look like I can at least rule out the garage damaging it. If it was a pothole I'm pretty sure which one it would have been, might take a pic of it but no idea if I'll get a payout from the council, I would live with the wheel damage for now but it's annoying to replace the tyre after 4 months, £316/pair to be exact, 255/30/19. I'll get looking around in the Manchester area. The joys of ownership eh


It is likely to be a pothole, but the pothole could easily be small enough not to even warrant a repair at the moment. You'll be surprised how easy it is to do that kind of damage.

It might have been the garage. It could have been pinched coming on or off the ramps. They might also have done it during a test drive.

The thing is you've no proof of what happened. You can't hold someone accountable if you have no idea how and where it happened.

This is one you're going to need to chalk down to experience in my opinion.



vtaylor78 said:


> Good luck trying to claim from any council! It's a mine field.
> Is the tyre definitely knackered?


Loads of people successfully claim. If their claim is genuine it really shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Kerr said:


> It is likely to be a pothole, but the pothole could easily be small enough not to even warrant a repair at the moment. You'll be surprised how easy it is to do that kind of damage.
> 
> It might have been the garage. It could have been pinched coming on or off the ramps. They might also have done it during a test drive.
> 
> ...


For a successful claim you have to Prove the Council has been negligent, I,e the pot hole must have been reported, and they did not repair it within a " Reasonable" time.
You also need photos showing depth and width of pot hole with a ruler to scale !


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

vtaylor78 said:


> For a successful claim you have to Prove the Council has been negligent, I,e the pot hole must have been reported, and they did not repair it within a " Reasonable" time.
> You also need photos showing depth and width of pot hole with a ruler to scale !


I've made two genuine claims and twice won. Sticking to the facts and being fair on a claim appears to help a lot.

The second time I couldn't get measurements or close up photos as it was too dangerous.

Not all roads are operated and owned by the council either.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Wow 255/30! Wife's car is on 255/35 on the rear and that scares me enough as it is!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> You've likely dropped a wheel into a pot hole. The tyre compresses and pinches between the rim and the edge of the pothole leaving you with that damage.
> 
> I've done that before.
> 
> The tyre is fit for the bin now.


This. Some pillock forced me into one on the way home from work about a week or so ago, took out the tyre, fortunately the alloy was ok.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

If it was caused by a pothole this is the pothole in question


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That did it for sure, i hit one slightly deeper than that and it took the tyre out straight away. I don't go that way home anymore but if i see the guy who swerved onto my side of the road to avoid a puddle......


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You can't just go picking any pothole then blame it on that. If you had hit that pothole, you'd know all about it. You said earlier you didn't hit anything. So you can rule out that hole.

Also that pothole is in the middle of the road, but your damaged tyre is your nearside rear. That wouldn't make too much sense. 

Making a false claim is fraud. Not really worth putting yourself at risk for the sake of a tyre.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That would be very hard to prove if that pot hole is responsible, not worth the risk of a claim IMO, it's just bad luck.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

PMSL, find a pothole to blame it on, even gets in the road to measure it. 
Gutting as it is, if you can't afford to replace the tyre then get yourself a cheaper motor.

'If it was caused by a pothole this is the pothole in question', not sure that'll stand up in court.


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

I haven't gone and randomly picked out a pothole to claim against I don't have that much time to waste, I did drive over this very one on Friday, I said the damaged tyre was the drivers side rear not the passenger side, apart from swearing at myself I didn't think anything of it, I've been over potholes before been never had anything like this, wouldn't have even occurred me this could be pothole damage so thanks for the help guys I appreciate it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lemansblue92 said:


> I haven't gone and randomly picked out a pothole to claim against I don't have that much time to waste, I did drove over this very one on Friday, I said the damaged tyre was the drivers side rear not the passenger side, apart from swearing at myself I didn't think anything of it, I've been over potholes before been never had anything like this, wouldn't have even occurred me this could be pothole damage so thanks for the help guys I appreciate it


I was wrong about the nearside. It is the offside. It is still slap bang in the middle of the road by the looks of it.

It that a main road, or an access road to an industrial estate or something?

If you hit that pothole you'd know all about it. The impact would be huge. You said on your opening post you felt no impact since you last washed the car. If you hit that hole you'd have to get out and check on the spot after a huge impact.

Those MV4 wheels are very brittle. If you hit that pothole the wheel would be buckled and likely cracked. A little nick out the tyre like that is more likely dropping into a small pothole, much smaller than that.

Having twice hit potholes and man cover holes that deep in my old 335i, I can tell you that the damage to my wheels and tyres was much more significant.

Twice I ended up with large bulges in my sidewall and flat spots/buckled wheels.

I've also managed minor damage like you've got a couple of times. That's just a minor pinch point, that's not a huge impact.

Those Goodyear tyres have very soft sidewalls and are prone to that damage.

I highly doubt that pothole was the cause.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol could be any pothole tbh. Id use the pictures and report it to the council so they can fix it instead of claiming as you don't really know for sure if it's that pothole


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

To be fair to him, the hole looks like it's quite sloped with Nick and rubble on the direction of travel rather than being a deep square edged one. Could quite easily have nipped the sidewall against the edge of it without having to thump through it all that hard.

I would still want to get the wheel off and thoroughly checked for cracks because as mentioned above, those mv4 wheels are pretty notorious for cracking on the inner rim even when not bounced through potholes.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

In my experience I'd say thats clipping a kerb, not pothole damage. If it was pothole damage you'd know all about it and it wasn't the pothole in your pic unless you went into it at 90 degrees to the direction of travel. 

Clip a kerb going fast enough with the steering on full lock and you're going to get the exact damage you see in your pic.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I hit a pothole a lot shallower than that - this was the resulting damage


----------



## Gorselea (Oct 28, 2015)

Regardless of which pothole caused the damage, it would surely work out cheaper for the council to get them all filled in asap, than pay out for the repairs to the damage they cause.

A few on my way to and from work growing bigger by the week. Someone told me you can only claim if the one you hit hasn't been marked with yellow paint. Not sure how true that is though!

I've contacted our local authority - they said they'd look into it


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Gorselea said:


> Regardless of which pothole caused the damage, it would surely work out cheaper for the council to get them all filled in asap, than pay out for the repairs to the damage they cause.
> 
> A few on my way to and from work growing bigger by the week. Someone told me you can only claim if the one you hit hasn't been marked with yellow paint. Not sure how true that is though!
> 
> I've contacted our local authority - they said they'd look into it


Yes but the majority of people don't report potholes - they just complain to "non-council" people about how bad the roads are and the council never find out.

Ive reported a few atrocious ones and they were filled in within 7 days.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

On the flip side, my mate full ****ed his car up on one 2 years ago and reported it and it's still getting bigger ...


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Yes but the majority of people don't report potholes - they just complain to "non-council" people about how bad the roads are and the council never find out.
> 
> Ive reported a few atrocious ones and they were filled in within 7 days.


Where do you live ? It wouldn't happen in Northamptonshire.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

vtaylor78 said:


> Where do you live ? It wouldn't happen in Northamptonshire.


Yorkshire where Kirklees Council run it - I reported them by email - had a reply within 24 hours and they were filled in within 7 days.

They're on my route to work so I knew they'd been done.


----------



## ninja250r (Jun 3, 2015)

Do but don't do what "Someone" did. Everyone in the street got sick of the lack of road maintenance (20 houses). Live in a dead end street. Few deep potholes appeared and repeated letters to the local council. Nothing was done. Someone put quick dry self leveling cement in them overnight. 8 months passed someone from the council noticed they were filled and the next day workers come and jackhammered them out and put in rock covered tar sprayed in the hole. 1 week passed just like it was never done at all. So put concrete in the pothole


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Like most on hear, sorry to hear you bad news matey, but its part of driving cars these day with shallow tyre walls and bigger wheels, twenty years ago it probably wouldn't have happened if you hit a pot hole or kerb.


----------

